# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  بليز ساعدوني أنا في ورطة

## shireen41068

:wondering:  :unsure: 
*أنا عضو جديد وحابة منكم تقدمولي مساعدة أنا عمالي بدور على مواقع لتعلم قواعد اللغة الأنجليزية بالعربي بليز ساعدوني لأنه هاي أول سنة الي بالكليه وتخصصي تمريض ولاز أكون ملمة بجميع قواعد اللغة الأنجليزية وبكون شاكر الكم كتييييييييييييييييير*

----------


## دمعة قلم

ولا يهمك يا خيي ارجو بس انك تستفيد بس مو تلعب علينا تخلينا ندور لك وبعدين اشوفك تهاي في الشوارع تراء بقص اذونك مو تزعل غناتي حبيت امزح معك إليك المواقع حبيبي

http://english.wa3ad.org/index.php

http://www.languageguide.org  



\/http://www.languageguide.org/


http://encarta.msn.com/encnet/featu...ionaryhome.aspx

يالله موفق تحياتي لك اخوك دمعه قلم

----------


## shireen41068

بصراحة أنا شاكرة الك(دمعة قلم) بس هاي القواعد سهلة وان شاء الله كل واحد بيعرفها أنا كان قصدي تسهيل حل القواعد اللي فيها تصحيح الفعل وعنجد أنا بشكرك كتير لأنك قدمتلي المساعدة وازا كان عندك معلومة عن أي موقع من اللي بقصدة ياريت تعرفني علية

----------


## الشومندي

http://www.english4arab.net/
bye

----------


## loveevil

www.betarenglish.com 
لتعلم القوعد الأنجليزية لكل المستويات + أمتحانات أختبار ل التوفل

----------

